# Contest!!!



## 22tall

I am celebrating being able to post pics by having a contest. Thank you again resinmonger.

All you have to do is guess how many bodies are in the drawer. Internal dimensions 4X14 1/4X26 1/4 inches. Each car body counts as 1. Each trailer is 1. Each turbo train car is 1. It begins as soon as I hit submit. It ends if someone guesses it or 12 noon EST May 31. You may guess 1 time per day.
Make your guess the first thing in your reply so it doesn't get overlooked. Here is the drawer




























What do you win. Your choice of 1969 F150 pick ups done by MEV










I am pressing the button now. Good luck. :wave:


----------



## DesertSlot

How about 175?


----------



## Pomfish

86 is my first guess

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## slotcarman12078

211 is my guess for the day!!!  hope I'm close!!


----------



## pontiacfan1972

137 for me


----------



## Dyno Dom

275 is my guess!


----------



## Gear Head

It's definately 232 :freak:


----------



## coach61

297 and i duplicated that drawer to get my results...


----------



## Illinislotfan

169 for a pickemup truck!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

162

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## CJ53

281 is my SWAG..
CJ


----------



## MARCUS

RCR, says 120!!!!


----------



## win43

187 is my guess


----------



## DesertSlot

coach61 said:


> 297 and i duplicated that drawer to get my results...


^Finally cleaned out that underwear drawer^


----------



## Mike D.

113, my guess


----------



## pickeringtondad

*156?*

just a guess

PickeringtonDad


----------



## tjd241

*241* nd


----------



## HadaSlot

173 is my todays guess


----------



## TomH

117 4 me


----------



## neorules

My guess is 196.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

285....


----------



## T-Jet Racer

321 ok ?


----------



## martybauer31

147! Thanks!


----------



## brownie374

110.....


----------



## WesJY

427

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

177. Is any of that stuff in the drawer for trade?

Rich


----------



## sethndaddy

155.....


----------



## sethndaddy

todays vote, lol...400


----------



## bobhch

327

Bob...Chevy small block...zilla


----------



## WesJY

now 426 HEMI!!!!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

312 is my guess. thanks for con. fcb


----------



## JordanZ870

163 pieces. :thumbsup:

(cool contest! Thanks, mate!)


----------



## JordanZ870

153 is my guess


----------



## bobhch

328 

Yeah thanks for this contest! Nice pics also...yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

All right 22Tall! It's 369, dude!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

106-I hope!!!


----------



## HadaSlot

227 for today.


----------



## A/FX Nut

My guess is 326 for today.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

200 for me. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## coach61

todays guess the classic 351 Cleavland Ford Motor


----------



## airdave

my guess is 269


----------



## DesertSlot

They're all over the place! 243


----------



## win43

401 for the old AMCs


----------



## Illinislotfan

152 for today. Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

187. I've just got a feeling.


----------



## slotcarman12078

255 is my guess for the day... Because Randy (A/FX nut) stole my pontiac 326!! :jest: Good call Randy!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

287- Two hundred and eighty seven.


----------



## pickeringtondad

I'm going with 256 today


----------



## Pomfish

212 today


----------



## 22tall

Not yet


----------



## Dyno Dom

239 is my guess, Thanks for the contest!


----------



## aurora1

344. Thanks


----------



## CJ53

238 for today..


----------



## Gear Head

I must have miscounted, I meant 253.


----------



## joeslotcar

216 is my guess

I like the Gray pickup
-Joe S.


----------



## WesJY

601? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

383 is today's guesstimate.. I hope I'm close!!


----------



## A/FX Nut

345 is today's guess.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

200 is mine


----------



## DesertSlot

Today, 269. If somebody already said that, that's okay. I'm not going back to check any more.


----------



## airdave

270 ???


----------



## roadrner

302 That's one heck of a junk drawer.  rr


----------



## roffutt

211 ???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

183, by my calculations.


----------



## rodstrguy

159??? Hope not a repeat...


----------



## coach61

Todays kick at the can is 179


----------



## win43

213 is todays winner


----------



## videojimmy

211 Is My Guess For Today


----------



## HadaSlot

I say 202.


----------



## FullyLoaded

427 for the 427 SOHC Ford V8 is my guess...


----------



## aurora1

279 for today.


----------



## sethndaddy

126..there seems to be right answer and this is it


----------



## Dyno Dom

240 will be my guestimate for today!


----------



## CJ53

181 for today... 
CJ


----------



## pickeringtondad

todays guess 277


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

199 My turn. Have fun. Greg:wave:


----------



## wheelszk

93 Is what I say
Bill


----------



## Illinislotfan

142 today.


----------



## 22tall

No winner yet. I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## gear buster

I'm going Hi..... How about 367 ? 
That drawer looks like it could hold alot of little cars dang nab-it


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

305 ??? Rm


----------



## WesJY

455?

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Wes I am playing you just like the price is right baby...LOL*

456

Bob...Showcase showdown...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Displacement rules - 494 is my new guess.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

143. Petty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertSlot

164 My scale.


----------



## roffutt

I'm gonna say 209, that's the golden ticket...


----------



## HadaSlot

189 cars in the drawer.


----------



## coach61

one dollar Bob....and 156 slot cars


----------



## Dyno Dom

182 is my # of the day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary#8

*Guess that mess*

My guess is 148. 14 days to go till some is driving what they could a Ford !


----------



## airdave

132 today!


----------



## slotcarman12078

389 Pontiac (with a tri-power set up of course) Little GTO... You're really lookin' fine... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head

Obviously 199


----------



## win43

255 is my guess for today


----------



## FullyLoaded

*Going out on a limb here...*



> Each car body counts as 1. Each trailer is 1. Each turbo train car is 1.


3 is the magic number :hat:


----------



## Gary#8

Hey, Now my wife wants that FORD Pick-Up and her guess is 222. 
That's the time I meet her on 7/4/92 at 222am. She was a hitch hiker and I was the greasy biker that gave her a ride.


----------



## pickeringtondad

todays guess 126


----------



## rodstrguy

65 For my 1965 Cutlasses...


----------



## wheelszk

Today is #99


----------



## Illinislotfan

151 today.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

201 its my turn. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

345 is today's guess.


----------



## 22tall

On the downside no winner yet. On the upside no one has guessed 211 in awhile. :wave:


----------



## HadaSlot

22tall said:


> On the downside no winner yet. On the upside no one has guessed 211 in awhile. :wave:


HA, Thanks for the voided guess VJ. LOL


----------



## jph49

247 is my guess


----------



## resinmonger

*The thread is a winner!*

One thing is fer sure, 22Tall. You have been able to get a plethora of replies to a thread that didn't insult the scale, type of cars, type of track or ancestory of the HT members! Congratulations on making a fun and constructive thread! 

Hutt gives the thread :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: regardless of whom ever wins.


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> On the downside no winner yet. On the upside no one has guessed 211 in awhile. :wave:


212 :wave:


----------



## resinmonger

Hutt will go with 202.


----------



## sethndaddy

303 

Is anyone even close yet?


----------



## slotnewbie69

haven't been on fer awhile,and i find a contest!i will guess at 323.good luck everyone.


----------



## WesJY

217?

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

OK.. my guess for the day is......437. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## DesertSlot

Today, I say 157


----------



## coach61

my guess is 107 for today.....feeling lucky found a penny face up this morning when i stopped for java...


Dave


----------



## PD2

I guess 222, but my wife says it looks more like 372. :hat:

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roffutt

203 translation:= "Send-it-to-me"


----------



## Gary#8

Today's guess is 158. and the wife's is 215. Now the waiting.......


----------



## airdave

133 please
lol...I can't believe I sat down lastnight and made of list of every guessed number so far! this is crrazy!




Gary#8 said:


> Today's guess is 158. and the wife's is 215. Now the waiting.......


so...which one counts? I need to update my list! lol


----------



## videojimmy

my guess today is... 151


----------



## 2racer

216:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

185, yeah.....


----------



## win43

222 woohoo


----------



## Gary#8

Hey airdave, I did the same thing and made a list of the used up numbers myself. This is like collecting HO cars. Got to see if anyone has that number yet. What will be the rarest number.... The winner of the contest. After all this that Ford Pick-up will be a rare piece itself! :roll:


----------



## airdave

Gary#8 said:


> Hey airdave, I did the same thing and made a list of the used up numbers myself. This is like collecting HO cars. Got to see if anyone has that number yet. What will be the rarest number.... The winner of the contest. After all this that Ford Pick-up will be a rare piece itself! :roll:


haha...."he who dies with the most numbers wins!"

we should all share...see who has the biggest collection of numbers?!! lol




its the "only one guess per day" thing thats interfering with my guesswork!


----------



## pickeringtondad

todays guess = 150


----------



## Gary#8

Airdave, I have counted 98 different numbers as of 11:41 am 5/20/09. Thanks to old age some guys keep using the same number over and over. That should give us list makers an edge! Now I think the right number is 98.


----------



## resinmonger

Hutt's guess for the day is 300.


----------



## Bill Hall

Is it 420 yet?....snicker


----------



## grungerockjeepe

258....


----------



## HadaSlot

today I will say 261


----------



## Gear Head

High revin' DZ-302 for me


----------



## CJ53

283 for me today... LOL. probably already used it .. 
CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

One thousand, six hundred and twenty seven.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

204 my guess today. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## FullyLoaded

141 is my guess this time around.


----------



## pontiacfan1972

419 for todays guess


----------



## Illinislotfan

192 for today


----------



## Dyno Dom

****210****For Me Today!!!


----------



## Al Markin

I'll try #85 for today, Thanks for the contest!


----------



## 22tall

I am glad you guys are having fun. Carry on.


----------



## toysoldierman20

109 is my guess


----------



## HadaSlot

22tall said:


> I am glad you guys are having fun. Carry on.


Thanks 22tall, win or lose this was a very fun idea. Dave


----------



## coach61

hmmmmmm 117.. think we missed that one lol..


----------



## roffutt

197 "Winner.. Winner.. Chicken Dinner"


----------



## PD2

Guess for the day....555!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## jph49

146 - today's estimate

Patrick


----------



## airdave

271 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

245 is my latest attempt!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

304 is todays guess...


----------



## HadaSlot

5/21/09 myguess is 198


----------



## Dyno Dom

194 is today's guess!


----------



## WesJY

550?

Wes


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

I'm up, 205. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Illinislotfan

Todays wild guess, 145.


----------



## A/FX Nut

346 is today's guess. Randy.


----------



## Al Markin

101 for todays guess??- thanks again!


----------



## 22tall

The odds are improving every day. Good luck.


----------



## gunn

:wave:123 is mine.......welcome to the dc side.....lol hi fella's :wave:


----------



## WesJY

950

wes


----------



## Pomfish

166 is todays guess


----------



## mahorsc

127 is my guess


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

303...rm


----------



## partspig

My guess is 100!

partspig

www.partspig.com
www.howlfaq.com


----------



## bobhch

138 would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

5-21-09 guess is: 122


----------



## FullyLoaded

154 is my guess this time, a little late but might be lucky! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

171 is my guess for 5/22/09--Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## WesJY

199

wes


----------



## SplitPoster

Well, somebody has to be close, guesses range from 3 to half a jillion.

I think there is one 1:32 scale body buried taking up a whole bunch of space LOL. Fun thread, my stab in the dark is 119!


----------



## A/FX Nut

347 is my guess for today.


----------



## videojimmy

today's guess is.... 127


----------



## pickeringtondad

todays guess = 86


----------



## wheelszk

68 This time.


----------



## DesertSlot

Today, I'll go with 262.


----------



## coach61

for [email protected]'s I'll say 113 today


----------



## slotcarman12078

248 is the correct number according to my calculations...:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

323 is the guess for 5-22-09


----------



## HadaSlot

mine for 5/22. 207


----------



## Gary#8

Today's lucky number is 160.


----------



## partspig

My guess for today 5/22 is 121!


----------



## hojohn

*my guess*

397 give or take a few:thumbsup:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

My turn 206. Have fun! greg:wave:


----------



## Illinislotfan

190 today. This is like playing battleship.


----------



## 22tall

Wish I had good news but no winner so far.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Then how about 130?


----------



## Al Markin

it might be taken already, but I'll try 182 today?


----------



## FullyLoaded

*149* possibly, maybe, hopefully...


----------



## Dyno Dom

290 & A Great Memorial Day Weekend To All!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roffutt

Going to say 208 today..


----------



## grungerockjeepe

how bout 151


----------



## coach61

oh bother..lol.. 161


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

Going out on a limb here. How about 0 (ZERO), The drawer is empty now. I hope the limb don't break. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## TEAM_lost.

93


----------



## PD2

666 :devil:

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish

111 is today's guess


----------



## A/FX Nut

Today's guess is 348.


----------



## Gear Head

I'll go with 273 today


----------



## partspig

My guess today is 144. Happy Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## videojimmy

today's guess.... 127.5

hehehehe


----------



## HadaSlot

5/23 I will guess 250


----------



## wheelszk

Today 66


----------



## slotcarman12078

335 is my guess for today!! Happy Memorial Day everyone!!!


----------



## SplitPoster

today's guess is 137


----------



## pickeringtondad

*donna*

todays guess - more than 1 and less than eleventy billion.........

how about 124?


----------



## win43

5-23- 2009: 212


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

303 ??? Rm


----------



## hojoe

for my first guess 125


----------



## airdave

272 my guess for today


----------



## Illinislotfan

168 today.


----------



## 22tall

And the F150 is mine for another day.


----------



## Al Markin

98 seems like a possibility? Thanks again for the contest!


----------



## HadaSlot

I made a sheet of all numbers from 50 (impossible) to 379 (maybe) and I was amazed with numbers chosen twice. Noone has picked ten yet though nor have they picked 50. I have seen 80 cars in a bag. This is a cool game. I got a new game when this one is over. Loving it. David


----------



## NTxSlotCars

tonight is 143


----------



## Dyno Dom

324 is my latest guess! Everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## roffutt

195 is my speculation for today..


----------



## resinmonger

My guess for today is: One Drawer Full.


----------



## FullyLoaded

*214* another try at this...


----------



## coach61

140 and I have a .40 if I am wrong.. I'm just sayin.....lol this has been fun thanks!


----------



## slotcarman12078

278 is the correct answer!! :woohoo: Right? LOL


----------



## airdave

*134 for Sundays guess!*


----------



## HadaSlot

5/24 i guess 172


----------



## TEAM_lost.

136 and a half.


----------



## Al Markin

I'll try 118 for today, I know if we turned this box over, the number would be zero!


----------



## partspig

today's guess is 149!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

302 ???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

168 today bub.


----------



## win43

82 is gotta be it


----------



## wheelszk

nope, 79


----------



## pickeringtondad

112? todays guess


----------



## grungerockjeepe

176 is the winnah! Yes? No?


----------



## jack0fall

191 will be my edjumakated kalKUlation :freak:... I have complied all the possible data and crunched the numbers. I think there may be less than .000001 percent error factor. Thanks 22Tall for the fun.

Jeff


----------



## Illinislotfan

184 today, as contest enters second week.


----------



## sethndaddy

jack0fall said:


> 191 will be my edjumakated kalKUlation :freak:... I have complied all the possible data and crunched the numbers. I think there may be less than .000001 percent error factor. Thanks 22Tall for the fun.
> 
> Jeff


nope 193, you missed dose 2


----------



## hojohn

417 is todays guess


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

218 for my turn. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 22tall

Alas another with no winner. Everyone have a fun holiday.


----------



## Dyno Dom

235 will be my choice for today! Have a great Memorial Day!!


----------



## hojoe

hOW ABOUT 322
hojoe


----------



## FullyLoaded

141 is another guess this time around. Have a nice Memorial Day.


----------



## coach61

382 and those are just half her measurments...


----------



## A/FX Nut

Today's guess is 349.


----------



## Al Markin

112?-Enjoy the Holiday!


----------



## HadaSlot

Memorial Day I will say, 254


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Okay, 412


----------



## MARCUS

Holiday Guess 210


----------



## airdave

268 today


----------



## PD2

327 - like what is in my Vettes! Vrrooom Vrrooom!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

301 ??? Rm


----------



## slotcarman12078

395 is my memorial Day guess..


----------



## partspig

my guess today is 139!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

My scientific calculator says 4X14 1/4X26 1/4 inches divided by 2.5 x 1.33 square rooted to the 3rd = 315 cars 

Bill when ISN'T it 420


----------



## Illinislotfan

174 today.


----------



## CJ53

225 for today.. 
Cj


----------



## bobhch

ZERO....you dropped the drawer and they all fell out?


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> ZERO....you dropped the drawer and they all fell out?


yeah - ONE got stuck in the corner?? LOL..

OR there is no number and i am supposed to say "ALL" are in there? 

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster

Well I was gonna guess 222 again, just to make sure it wasn't the right answer the 5 previous times it got picked.... but I'm feelin' lucky with 165!

Happy Memorial Day, and remember who it honors!


----------



## hojohn

459 is my guess


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

219 My guess for the day. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 22tall

It's been danced around but not stepped on. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Gear Head

It's been fun, but I give up! Have at it boys. :wave:


----------



## WesJY

99?

Wes


----------



## DesertSlot

I haven't picked in a couple days. How about 311?


----------



## Dyno Dom

186 for today! Thanks for the contest! :thumbsup:


----------



## FullyLoaded

*131* is another estimate on the #  for my guess this time around.


----------



## hojoe

i'LL TRY 251
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's early morning guess is....249


----------



## bobhch

*Wes now you have me thinking PIE? Apple Ala Mode with a Diet Coke please!*



WesJY said:


> yeah - ONE got stuck in the corner?? LOL..
> 
> OR there is no number and i am supposed to say "ALL" are in there?
> 
> Wes


lol 'ALL" are in there.....hmmmmmmmmmm

The number is 3.14


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> lol 'ALL" are in there.....hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> The number is 3.14


LOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut

Today's guess is 350.


----------



## videojimmy

Today's Guess Is 167


----------



## PD2

454 - big block! LOL!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot

today I will guess 204.


----------



## roffutt

188 sure sounds great..


----------



## jack0fall

22tall said:


> It's been danced around but not stepped on. Maybe tomorrow.


STOMP 288, there now you made me squish the derned thing..... :wave:


----------



## airdave

*252 there, I said it!*


----------



## SplitPoster

Dancin' around it.... LOL. Some of you guys.... you call that dancin'?

My stab in the dark this Tuesday morning is 170


----------



## partspig

My guess is 180!


----------



## Gary#8

My number for the day is 178! That should do it?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

121 is my guess


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

I'm going with 221 today. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

427, the Chevy or the Ford


----------



## Gary#8

Sunday's guess is route 166.


----------



## pickeringtondad

119? todays guess


----------



## Illinislotfan

Might be too late, but 135 today.


----------



## bumpercar88

220????


----------



## coach61

127? maybe?


----------



## HadaSlot

Coach, that 127 has already been used as well as the one I guessed today so I can't give you any grief. Bummer for both of us. Now VJ can hassle me back. I thought I had a perfect record Duhhhhh.


----------



## hojohn

475 sounds like a good number to me


----------



## 22tall

Less than 5 days to go.


----------



## Dyno Dom

***215***Will be my # for Wed.--5/27/09-- Have a great day!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

As it is now 5 minutes past 12 EST, I will now guess incorrectly once again for Wed as well. How about 136 even, no fractions?

I have this haunting suspicion that all these bodies are all fused together. In a freak accident, exposed to gamma rays, dilithium crystals, kryptonite and goop fumes, and the correct answer would then be 1. Merged into one super body, kinda like power rangers, LOL Of course, they would also now have super powers........ 

I think this contest has gone on long enough. Somebody needs to win quick!


----------



## bobhch

*one*



SplitPoster said:


> As it is now 5 minutes past 12 EST, I will now guess incorrectly once again for Wed as well. How about 136 even, no fractions?
> 
> I have this haunting suspicion that all these bodies are all fused together. In a freak accident, exposed to gamma rays, dilithium crystals, kryptonite and goop fumes, and the correct answer would then be 1. Merged into one super body, kinda like power rangers, LOL Of course, they would also now have super powers........
> 
> I think this contest has gone on long enough. Somebody needs to win quick!


1 ...................................lol split you got me RALMAO :jest:


----------



## hojoe

hOW ABOUT 244
hojoe


----------



## win43

119 for 5-26


----------



## slotcarman12078

313 is my guess for the day!!! Hope tomorrow AM brings good news!!!


----------



## TheRockinator

*My only guess*

129. Have not seen that number. Now I'm off to Vegas. I could use some luck! TheRockinator


----------



## FullyLoaded

*128* is another attempt at this. :thumbsup: I've been keeping track informally so I don't repeat myself at the guesses.


----------



## Coyote Red

I'm a noob. 160


----------



## coach61

365 one for every day of the year...


----------



## A/FX Nut

Todat's guess is 352.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

220 might do it. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

Maybe not. I see it had been played. LOL Have fun. Greg:wave:


----------



## airdave

242 from me today


----------



## HadaSlot

186 for today


----------



## videojimmy

today's guess is..... 209


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

300...rm


----------



## Gary#8

Today 5/27/09 guess is 123. simple!


----------



## 22tall

SplitPoster said:


> I have this haunting suspicion that all these bodies are all fused together. In a freak accident, exposed to gamma rays, dilithium crystals, kryptonite and goop fumes, and the correct answer would then be 1. Merged into one super body, kinda like power rangers, LOL Of course, they would also now have super powers........


The vast majority of my slot stuff was in the other garage when this happened. Didn't lose any slot stuff but it did turn my 6' inflatable Godzilla into a one cubic foot paper weight.


----------



## Illinislotfan

hmmmmm... 246 today.


----------



## partspig

My guess for Wednesday is 174!


----------



## roffutt

172! it just has to be it..


----------



## win43

88 for 5-27


----------



## 22tall

3 days 14 hours.


----------



## hojohn

465 is todays guess


----------



## Coyote Red

159 for me


----------



## NTxSlotCars

426 Hemi


----------



## Dyno Dom

198 will be my pick for 5/28


----------



## MARCUS

219...is our guess for today


----------



## FullyLoaded

*50* is another stab at this...


----------



## slotcarman12078

ok.. I can take a hint!!!! 314!!! Bummer about the house fire!!! Everyone made it out safe I would hope??


----------



## PD2

411

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

223 Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

353 is today's guess. Randy.


----------



## roffutt

224 for all the marbles..


----------



## HadaSlot

today I say 267


----------



## videojimmy

today's guess.... 252


----------



## airdave

my pick for today
260


wow...lots of double and triple guesses now!! lol



too bad about the fire
glad to hear no Toys were injured


----------



## 22tall

IT'S OVER!!!! The proud owner of the MEV F150 is ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

This is Shara










.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................This is Tasha










................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Is the excitement growing yet?...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Looks like rain here today......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Thinking about Subway for lunch.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................The guys installing the fiber optic lines cut my TV cable yesterday. No cable till Saturday................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................That's long enough. The winner is A/FX Nut. Congrats Randy. His plan of picking one number and adding to it every day paid off. I thought it would be over early with coach guessing 351 back on the 17th. Once again congrats Randy and it was fun for me too. Will have to do it again


----------



## SplitPoster

Wow, 353, that drawer was deep! Congrats A/FX Nut! Thanks for a great contest!

Now who gets the other 352 bodies? LOL


----------



## airdave

*okay this was hilarious!!
thanks for a fun contest!

I had no interest in the Truck personally 
(I would have found a way to pass it along to someone else more worthy)
...I just love a good contest!! LOL*

Heres some facts, just for fun:

My method of guessing started with this ridiculous creation...










Based on my calculations (which were probably flawed)...

there were *41* numbers guessed twice!!
and *7* numbers guessed *3* times!!!!!!

and even one number guessed *4* times!!!

Regardless of the obviously visible *135 bodies*, we still had *55* votes less than that, including:
* 3.14* (hunh?)
*3*
*1*
and even *0*!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some of the more interesting guesses included:
*136.5* (only half a body?)
and *1627* (wow, thats a big drawer!)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Congrats Randy!!! Now that's what I call dancing!!!! :tongue: Fun contest 22 Thanks for all the fun!!!


----------



## resinmonger

With over 330 posts and over 4500 views, I think it is safe to say that your thread generated a ton of interest. Congratulations 22Tall! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut

*The sun shines on a dogs behind once in awhile.*

Well I can't believe it! :woohoo: I'm happy. I guessed 345 twice.
I wrote down everyone's guess in a note book. Then I guessed where I thought the correct number would be. I figured if I guessed the next consecutive number each guess that would be my best shot. But being lucky helped also. With all of the people guessing I thought this contest would've ended a long time ago.
Been on vacation this week, so this really made a good week fun. Trying to complete the road course for the Autofest. Randy.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Congratulations AFX Randy!! :thumbsup:
22Tall, Thanks, it was a fun run!!!


----------



## 22tall

Hi Randy, The truck is boxed and will go out in the mail Friday. Congratulations.

A big thank you goes out to all who made this a success.


----------



## jack0fall

Congrats, Randy... :thumbsup:

22Tall, so how come I haven't seen any other pictures posted... LOL I know you have been too busy keeping track of digits. Great contest. Thanks again for the fun.

Jeff


----------



## 22tall

jackOfall, check the box stock and collecting section under My Slot Things for more pics and your welcome for the contest.


----------



## A/FX Nut

22tall said:


> Hi Randy, The truck is boxed and will go out in the mail Friday. Congratulations.
> 
> A big thank you goes out to all who made this a success.


Thank you for the contest 22tall and congrates from everyone . I'll let you know when the truck arrives. It was a fun contest. Randy.


----------



## PD2

Congrats Randy on your win! Awesome contest 22! Thanks for hosting it and allowing us to be a part of it!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

PD2 said:


> Congrats Randy on your win! Awesome contest 22! Thanks for hosting it and allowing us to be a part of it!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


What PD2 said....way to go you nut!

airdave,

3.14 was me just thinking of Pie. Apple Ala mode with a diet Coke. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## partspig

Nice contest Dude, was FUN!!!


----------



## gear buster

Awsome Randy.. Nice win.:thumbsup:

Thanks for the fun 22.. It was wild seeing all the guessin going on..


----------



## HadaSlot

22tall, that was more fun than waiting for the Powerball to hit because I knew a freind or myself would win. I am working on a guess it game thanks to you. David


----------



## A/FX Nut

Recieved the truck today. Looks great! Thanks 22tall.


----------



## 22tall

Enjoy! Any idea when the fall Midwest Slot Car Show is? I've missed the last few


----------



## A/FX Nut

I;m thinking it's the 8th of November, but will have to check. Randy.


----------

